# suprise ember tetra spawn



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

I had some ember tetra's in my shrimp tank for about a week before I removed them to my big tank about 3 weeks ago for fear of them eating shrimp.
Today I was doing a water change and I see this bright red shrimp just hanging still in the water and I thought what in the world is he doing? So I got on my glasses and low and behold it is a baby ember tetra! Looking closer I was able to spot 2 although there may be more. They are already big enough to eat crushed up flakes so I am not sure when they hatched or what they have been eating. Their color is redder than their parents, they are beautiful!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very cool!!! Pxs are always welcomed! What a great surprise!


----------



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

ok, I got one lousy picture before I dropped and broke my camera  fortunately it is just the door that holds the batteries so I will attempt to fix it with tape.
The ember's are staying pretty well hidden but I will keep my eye open for a chance at a shot


----------



## shoteh (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry I know this post is old but was wondering what are the specs of your tank and has there been any more breeding that has occurred? Thanks.


----------

